# WIN "Super Audio Cart" courtesy of Impact Soundworks via The Samplecast



## reutunes (Jun 13, 2016)

Hey VI Controllers...

The Samplecast is running a prize draw to win the excellent chiptune library "Super Audio Cart" this week, courtesy of Impact Soundworks. It's featured on episode #13 of The Samplecast - check it out.

Just subscribe to The Samplecast YouTube channel to enter. Winner announced 25th June 2016 - NB If you're already subscribed then you'll automatically be entered.

Subscribe here: http://bit.ly/1UjR04g


----------



## Jackles (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks !


----------



## reutunes (Jun 22, 2016)

Just a few days left to enter this competition. All you have to do is subscribe to The Samplecast on YouTube - promise you won't regret it 

Subscribe here: http://bit.ly/1UjR04g


----------



## reutunes (Jun 26, 2016)

Congrats to Robert Holm who has won this competition - stay tuned for a new competition next week.


----------

